# FF: Aquarium Light



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

black canopy light for aquariums in good condition ... measures just under 19 inches across ... light works fine ...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

pending pickup


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

not picked up ... still available ... free ... in good condition and light works fine


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

pending pick up again


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

I like to take it 

I'll pm you


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

still avaible? 6047223177
thanks,
Peter


----------

